# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Touring around Queensland

## explorer_oz123

I’m planning a trip to Burleigh Heads in Queensland, and I bumped into this website that has a fair bit of information about the area, accommodation and things to do: , 
but if anyone knows anything else about this area and could give me some tips, it’d be great! Cheers!

----------


## hotelmymood

Your heading east maybe you would like to have a look at our sister site ..http://www.lifeinqueensland.com/ , im sure you will get lots of help and information etc , all the best  :Smile:

----------


## earna225

We checked out that site and it has some good listings for Burleigh Accommodation. Did you find what you like? We did a trip there last year and found Burleigh Heads much nicer than further up the coast.

----------


## GFI

Well, Burleigh Heads is not a famous in tourist but it has some good attractions which you should see whenever you visit there such as Burleigh Beach and Burleigh hill which is good for kids as well.

----------


## davidsmith36

With a huge number of kilometers to drive, you just need a permit and an arrangement of wheels to set out on an executioner street trip in Queensland (an incredible playlist on your iPod doesn't hurt either!). Australia's second biggest state covers pretty much every sort of landscape you can envision – city, nation, drift, mountain, outback, rainforest to say the very least. 

1. Experience Way – 4 days/1,152 kilometers 
2. Extraordinary Tropical Drive – 12 days/500 kilometers 
3. Outskirt Range Loop Drive – 3 days/529 kilometers 
4. Focal Queensland Outback Drive – 9 days/1,985 kilometers 
5. Airlie Beach to Cedar Creek Falls – 30 minutes/31 kilometers

----------


## explorer_oz123

I’m planning a trip to Burleigh Heads in Queensland, and I bumped into this website that has a fair bit of information about the area, accommodation and things to do: , 
but if anyone knows anything else about this area and could give me some tips, it’d be great! Cheers!

----------


## hotelmymood

Your heading east maybe you would like to have a look at our sister site ..http://www.lifeinqueensland.com/ , im sure you will get lots of help and information etc , all the best  :Smile:

----------


## earna225

We checked out that site and it has some good listings for Burleigh Accommodation. Did you find what you like? We did a trip there last year and found Burleigh Heads much nicer than further up the coast.

----------


## GFI

Well, Burleigh Heads is not a famous in tourist but it has some good attractions which you should see whenever you visit there such as Burleigh Beach and Burleigh hill which is good for kids as well.

----------


## davidsmith36

With a huge number of kilometers to drive, you just need a permit and an arrangement of wheels to set out on an executioner street trip in Queensland (an incredible playlist on your iPod doesn't hurt either!). Australia's second biggest state covers pretty much every sort of landscape you can envision – city, nation, drift, mountain, outback, rainforest to say the very least. 

1. Experience Way – 4 days/1,152 kilometers 
2. Extraordinary Tropical Drive – 12 days/500 kilometers 
3. Outskirt Range Loop Drive – 3 days/529 kilometers 
4. Focal Queensland Outback Drive – 9 days/1,985 kilometers 
5. Airlie Beach to Cedar Creek Falls – 30 minutes/31 kilometers

----------

